# Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Robusto Cigar Review - nice little cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got just one of these in a sampler pack from V.S., so I let it age for one month before smoking. A nice wrapper with a few veins with very good c...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Robusto Cigar Review - nice little cigar


----------

